# Follistatin 344



## Viciony (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone here have experience with it? Saw some logs on pro-m, a guy gaining more then a pound per day in a 10 day cycle.... insane.

Thinking about trying it.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 3, 2011)

Viciony said:


> Anyone here have experience with it? Saw some logs on pro-m, a guy gaining more then a pound per day in a 10 day cycle.... insane.
> 
> Thinking about trying it.




Im trying to decide what is more potent Follistatin 344 or ACVR2B
*
*


----------



## Viciony (Jun 3, 2011)

I cant imagine what both at the same time would do haha


----------

